# where was it you said bout selling your animals?



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

as said above as i cant remeber cuba has made me loose my memory


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe the mods posted about it... You now have to use the pets4homes site which is owned by the people who own this forum too. Only rehome or accessory ads I think now!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

